# Festplatte in CD Schacht einbauen



## Der O (3. Oktober 2003)

hallo,
wir ham hier noch nen recht alten Rechner (Bj 98) rumstehen, der eine 2. Platte braucht.Leider ist kein Einbauschacht mehr frei.

Gibt es Rahmen, mit denen man eine Festplatte in einen CD-Laufwerks-Schacht einbauen kann?

Wo?

Hilfe währe super, ich habe schon alles abgegrast (Ebay...) aber nichts passendes gefunden!

Danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. Oktober 2003)

Entweder ein Wechselrahmen, bekommt man auf Ebay!

Oder Einbaurahmen, gibt es auch auf Ebay...

Ansonsten schau mal bei PC-gratis (.de), dort gibt es die auch oft!


----------



## Der O (3. Oktober 2003)

Okay, passt da sowas hier?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2755679283&category=26787 

Warum hab ich das vorhin bei ebay nicht gefunden?   Egal.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. Oktober 2003)

Jupp, würde gehen! Nicht sehr elegant aber machbar!


----------



## Erpel (3. Oktober 2003)

http://www.atelco.de/3Igmy2ozRVQBtr/hi/articledetail.jsp?aid=10&agid=223

Ist das einzige, was ich gefunden habe.
Als Suchwort kann ich dir noch "Montagewinkel" empfehlen.


----------



## t0ny (4. Oktober 2003)

Guten Abend.
Und wo kann ich diesen Wechselrahmen einbauen? Klick


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Oktober 2003)

Erm, die gehören in einen 5 1/2 Zooll Schacht, dort wo sich Cd-Romlaufwerke befinden, wenn Du dort keinen Platz hast, dann mußt Du nach einer anderen Lösung suchen!


----------



## melmager (5. Oktober 2003)

Und warum schraubste die Festplatte nicht zwischen deiner ersten Fstplatte und dem 
Diskettenlaufwerk rein?


----------



## Sway (6. Oktober 2003)

so ne einbaurahmen sind doch nicht das was er sucht *glau ich*


Naja, zumindest sind das sehr unelegante Lösungen. Es gibt auch Einbaurahmen, die z.B. aus zwei U-Eisen bestehen. Da kann er seine "normale" Frontblende behalten 

http://hardwareshop4u.de/gs/onlineshop/d_59959_HDD_Einbauschienen_mit_Schrauben8744.htm

Und es kostet "nur" 1.50€

http://hardwareshop4u.de/gs/onlineshop/index.html?gehaeuse_zubehoer_pc-montage-zubehoer.htm


----------



## t0ny (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Erm, die gehören in einen 5 1/2 Zooll Schacht, dort wo sich Cd-Romlaufwerke befinden, wenn Du dort keinen Platz hast, dann mußt Du nach einer anderen Lösung suchen! *


Meinst du damit meine die Festplatte, so wie sie auf dem Foto abgebildet ist? Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass das schon immer so (beim Kauf) war.


----------



## t0ny (7. Oktober 2003)

Kann mir mal einer schnell sagen, welches von den Zubehörteilen ich zum Einbau der zweiten Festplatte benötige? http://www.jes-computer.de/catalog/default.php?cPath=117_9
Vielen Dank!


----------

